# Apple MacBook Air Adapters



## TriniCin (Nov 8, 2020)

I own several generations of IPads. I just purchased a MacBook Air, please note, I’m also new to laptops. I Need to connect an IPad 2 A1393, an IPad Mini A 1421 and 2 newer versions of IPad Air. What adapters can I purchase, so I can connect these to my MacAir. Please don’t recommend the Apple brand. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you talking about for power? I know that Apple is now changing the cords. at least with the new iPhones but I am sure they will be changing it for the iPads too.


----------

